# Little Miss Cuteness



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

We're going to give Pixie a new name - Little Miss Cuteness. This weekend we decided that the marathon grooming sessions were getting to be too much for both us and the dogs, and Pixie underwent the scissors! I bought an Oster clipper to shave parts of her undercarriage, and a really good pair of hair stylist's scissors (so sharp I didn't even realize I'd cut myself until the blood started flowing!). I didn't want her to look too shaved or short so did her myself. I think she looks pretty good for my first time, and even though there are a few rough spots here and there, I learned a lot. But it took a long time and Rascal will have to wait until next weekend! In the meantime, we think Pixie looks adorable! Below are before and after pics.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Wonderful job! I think you have the talent for a second occupation! That is the kind of cut I keep telling my groomer about. I think I need to get brave and try it myself too. Congrats to you.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

She looks fantastic! I think you did a great job!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Very Cute!!!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow, wonderful job.
Wish I could do that!


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Very impressive!!! You did a great job. She is beautiful.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

You did a great job. She looks adorable. I am enjoying the less grooming since Cicero is cut down some and he seems to like it also!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Very cute !!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Pixie looks very proud of her new cut! You did a fantastic job.


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! It took a bit of courage to make the first cut, but I figured, hair grows back! This morning it took just a few minutes to comb through her hair, instead of the usual 1/2 hour. I think we were both happier!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

You did a great job and Pixie looks so cute. I bet she is loving the shorter grooming sessions as much as you!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh - awesome job! Not too short. Love her head hair. Appropriate new name! While I love the look of the full coat, I am getting closer and closer to considering a cut for Augie. Do you have any prior experience with cutting hair, either on dogs or humans? Did you watch the new Havanese grooming video I have read about on the forum recently? Or did you just jump in and start? I just haven't gotten brave enough yet to start in on him and I want to do it myself when I feel it is time. I really love the look of Pixie's new 'do'.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

LOVE IT!!! I think you did a fantastic job!!

I haven't posted this yet, because I know I'll be asked for pictures... but I cut Mimi's hair this past weekend! It was getting extremely matted from all the playing with Gordo. I must say, your grooming job is WAY better than mine!! I'll have to take some tips from you. 

And such an appropriate name!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Great job! She looks very cute indeed. I'm certainly all for a shorter cut...Kipling is SO much easier to bathe and comb every day...and he still looks nice and fluffy to us.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Pixie looks beautiful, you did a great job.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Pixie looks great in the new do! You did a great job and I would never be able to tell it was your first haircut. Thumbs up!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Do you have any prior experience with cutting hair, either on dogs or humans? Did you watch the new Havanese grooming video I have read about on the forum recently? Or did you just jump in and start?


Many, many years ago I used to cut my husband's hair, it was curly and quite forgiving and those were the days of long, shaggy cuts anyway. Since then, other than murdering my bangs with the nail scissors, nada. I looked at pictures I liked (there are a couple in the book "From Nose to Tail"). I also took the advice of others on this forum who said that getting a really good pair of scissors was helpful. It really makes a difference. Then I just tried to cut following her general body shape and feathering as I went. I did a lot of fluffing up the hair and seeing how it fell. And even though I took off about 3 inches on the body areas, I tried to err on the side of leaving it longer so that I could shape it a bit if necessary. I took off much less from her head and just a bit to tidy the tail. I found her legs the most difficult and today I see where I could go in and clean them up a bit.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Dorothy, that is a beautiful cut! Miss Cuteness definitely deserves her new name.  I really love her coloring and she looks very soft in her new 'do'. Great job!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I agree, Pixie's new name should be changed to Little Miss Cuteness. You did an excellent job, Dorothy! :clap2:

Don't forget to post some before and after shots in the Puppy Cuts thread and also in the Do it yourself grooming thread so it will be easier for others to find later on


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Good suggestion, Lesley. I'll take care of it. When I clip Rascal either today or in the next couple of days, I'll do the same thing.


----------

